
Portugal runs for four days straight on renewable energy alone - ljf
http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2016/may/18/portugal-runs-for-four-days-straight-on-renewable-energy-alone
======
ljf
Think this is a great rebuff to those that say renewable can only work when
there is traditional generation to meet daytime or nighttime needs. Obviously
this is just four days, but does to show what is possible with just a few more
years investment.

